# Bus from GDL to CanCun



## joebetoblame (Jul 21, 2011)

Does anyone know of a bus service to and from these locations?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I would think you would depart Guadalajara to Mexico City ( MC being a central hub) then on to Cancun..

I think I would fly..........


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

joebetoblame said:


> Does anyone know of a bus service to and from these locations?


Lots of choices. You will have to change buses, and probably bus lines, and probably bus stations in Mexico City. Primera Plus, ETN, Omni and others go between Gdl and DF. From DF to Cancun try ADO. 

In DF, the bus station Norte has the most buses to Gdl, while the bus station TAPO has the most options going east. The subway connects the stations.

Larpman's page is a good list of bus companies.

My apologies for all the acronyms, but if you are riding buses you probably are familiar with them.


----------



## joebetoblame (Jul 21, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> I would think you would depart Guadalajara to Mexico City ( MC being a central hub) then on to Cancun..
> 
> I think I would fly..........


Chicois8 do you know how long it's from GDL to sayulita driving roughly?


----------



## joebetoblame (Jul 21, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Lots of choices. You will have to change buses, and probably bus lines, and probably bus stations in Mexico City. Primera Plus, ETN, Omni and others go between Gdl and DF. From DF to Cancun try ADO.
> 
> In DF, the bus station Norte has the most buses to Gdl, while the bus station TAPO has the most options going east. The subway connects the stations.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info!


----------



## adamathefrog (Dec 4, 2010)

Upon working out how long it would take to get from GDL to CUN on ADO, my other half exclaimed that it would be better to just stay where you are.

And that is why we've never left Yucatan!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

adamathefrog said:


> Upon working out how long it would take to get from GDL to CUN on ADO, my other half exclaimed that it would be better to just stay where you are.
> 
> And that is why we've never left Yucatan!


I know I am weird, but I would rather spend 30 hours on a bus than 8 hours going to airport, waiting to check in, waiting for security, waiting to board, sitting cramped in plane, getting from airport.

Plus the scenery is better on a bus.


----------



## adamathefrog (Dec 4, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> I know I am weird, but I would rather spend 30 hours on a bus than 8 hours going to airport, waiting to check in, waiting for security, waiting to board, sitting cramped in plane, getting from airport.
> 
> Plus the scenery is better on a bus.


I don't really mind travelling, so long as it is not /too/ hot. the 10 hours here from London isn't too bad, though doing a 4 hour ADO non-platino trip afterwards was a pain last time.

I vastly prefer train travel to both, especially if I have a table.

Mexico needs more trains.

adam.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

adamathefrog said:


> I don't really mind travelling, so long as it is not /too/ hot. the 10 hours here from London isn't too bad, though doing a 4 hour ADO non-platino trip afterwards was a pain last time.
> 
> I vastly prefer train travel to both, especially if I have a table.
> 
> ...


I love train travel too, but Mexico is not the place to move to if that's your preference. Some years ago there was a certain amount of passenger train service, but it has been phased out over the years. As far as I know, now there's just the ChePe in Chihuahua, which runs from Chihuahua City to Los Mochis while traversing the spectacular Copper Canyon. It's one train trip that I hope to take in the very near future!


----------



## adamathefrog (Dec 4, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> I love train travel too, but Mexico is not the place to move to if that's your preference. Some years ago there was a certain amount of passenger train service, but it has been phased out over the years. As far as I know, now there's just the ChePe in Chihuahua, which runs from Chihuahua City to Los Mochis while traversing the spectacular Copper Canyon. It's one train trip that I hope to take in the very near future!


No problem, I can barely afford to use the trains in the UK anyways. 6000 pesos to go 300 miles from my home town to London. GAH!

ADO any day!

adam.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

adamathefrog said:


> No problem, I can barely afford to use the trains in the UK anyways. 6000 pesos to go 300 miles from my home town to London. GAH!
> ADO any day!
> 
> adam.


I remember spending time in England when train fares were quite reasonable. This was back in the 1970s and 1980s. What happened?


----------



## adamathefrog (Dec 4, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> I remember spending time in England when train fares were quite reasonable. This was back in the 1970s and 1980s. What happened?


Someone put the right in charge and they sold the railways off to the highest bidder.

What happens when you put profit-hungry capitalists in charge of a service without any possibility of competition?

a) the quality goes down
b) the price goes up
c) the right continues to claim that the opposite is true

Rail travel is non-fungible, thus the forces of competition don't work (not that they really work on this scale anyways, just look at the US healthcare market).

Incidentally having Peso<>Pound being 20:1 really makes working out pricing and stuff so easy!

adam.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

The bes from GDL to PV is about 5 hours so if you got off in Sayulita it would be 40 min. less...


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> I know I am weird, but I would rather spend 30 hours on a bus than 8 hours going to airport, waiting to check in, waiting for security, waiting to board, sitting cramped in plane, getting from airport.
> 
> Plus the scenery is better on a bus.


You're a Glutton for punishment. No way I'd sit on a bus from GDL to Cancun. :elf:


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Longford said:


> You're a Glutton for punishment. No way I'd sit on a bus from GDL to Cancun. :elf:


I haven't done the bus from Gdl to Cancun. But I haven't taken buses numerous times from Gdl to Tijuana and back, and once from Gdl to Ciudad Juarez. Both of the trips are over 30 hours. It is really pretty pleasant. I take the luxury buses so there are headsets and you don't have to listen to the movies if you don't want to. The time is very peaceful and restful. It helps if you are able to sleep on buses.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

adamathefrog said:


> Someone put the right in charge and they sold the railways off to the highest bidder.
> 
> What happens when you put profit-hungry capitalists in charge of a service without any possibility of competition?
> 
> ...


Correct me if I'm wrong. I think I remember reading that Margaret Thatcher's administration was the culprit, putting funds into roads and expressways, and paying for it (in part) by seriously raising the cost of rail fares.


----------

